# new pics POW camp



## thekatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, went for a last look around, as it,s being cleared for demo, thought I would post these pics of the buildings, this is where the inmates would have lived, and worked, and also found a piece of art on the wall, of the living accom/dorm, which must have been done by an inmate, soon to be lost, hope you enjoy




































if anyone wants a final explore, please mail to arrange


Andy


----------



## the_historian (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pics Andy. Any chance of you rescuing that artwork? Someone rescued around a dozen sketches on panelling from the walls of Castlerankine camp in Stirlingshire in the '80s, and they were displayed in the local museum recently. 
They might be the only reminder if that camp left soon. Do you know it's name/number btw?


----------



## thekatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, still trying to find out, the problem with the artwork is, it is on asbestos board, I would have no idea how to remove that safely .


Andy


----------



## lizzibear (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pics, I love that dinky little fireplace in the corner! 

What a shame that the place is to be demolished, maybe you could capture it on video before it's too late?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2009)

That's such a shame it's to be Demo-ed. Is it in Essex? There must be some local museum interest! 
Fantastic pics too BTW.


----------



## thekatt (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, yes in Essex, if you can get up this week I will take you.




Andy


----------



## thekatt (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, was up at the camp today, it is being stripped out, all the old tractors, and farm machinery have been scrapped or sold, and a fence is being erected around it, if anyone wants to visit, it will have to be sooner rather than later, as the old cars are next to go, while we were there a portacabin was being unloaded, sad really ,it,s going to be a builders merchant,s 



Andy


----------



## outkast (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Andy, are you free this sunday to visit the camp?

Dave


----------



## thekatt (Jan 22, 2010)

outkast said:


> Hi Andy, are you free this sunday to visit the camp?
> 
> Dave



Hi, no I,m in Norwich , I can take you tomorrow morning, or one day next week.



Andy


----------



## outkast (Jan 22, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, no I,m in Norwich , I can take you tomorrow morning, or one day next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



What about the following weekend, or do you think that would be too late?


----------



## thekatt (Jan 22, 2010)

outkast said:


> What about the following weekend, or do you think that would be too late?



should be ok

Andy


----------



## outkast (Jan 22, 2010)

thekatt said:


> should be ok
> 
> Andy



Excelent, I will be in touch during the week, thanks Andy.

Dave


----------



## outkast (Feb 1, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, was up at the camp today, it is being stripped out, all the old tractors, and farm machinery have been scrapped or sold, and a fence is being erected around it, if anyone wants to visit, it will have to be sooner rather than later, as the old cars are next to go, while we were there a portacabin was being unloaded, sad really ,it,s going to be a builders merchant,s
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Any idea who the developers are?


----------



## racingstripes (Feb 1, 2010)

did you use a special lens for the 3nd picture? the perspective is wacky. id well like to trake some photos like that


----------



## thekatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, the lens is a 17mm on a full frame camera, the eqiv to an 11mm on a 1/6 crop sensor.

Andy


----------



## macnig (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent pictures. Do you know the POW camp number for this site as I live in Essex and would like to visit before its demo.


----------



## the_historian (Feb 1, 2010)

I _think_ I'm right in saying it's Mill Lane camp #116.


----------



## thekatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, it,s being cleared fast, I am going back on Sunday, so if any one wants to meet up, please mail and I,ll take you.


Andy


----------



## outkast (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Andy, werent planning on going but ended up here sunday after another place we was to visit was a blowout, you are right the clearing is quite exstensive, one thing that does puzzle me is we spoke to a local resident on the way out, she said she and the other houses next door have had no contact from the council regarding any planning permission for the site, either none has been applied for or dare I say it some underhand dealings are in place.

PS: did you see the dead dog in one of the huts?

Dave

I have been trying to find out who the developers are, if you have any idea please let me know.

Also to anyone thinking of visiting the site, one of the biuldings on the left of the main gate is being used as shelter by a doe and her fawn, so please try not to disturb them.


----------



## thekatt (Feb 2, 2010)

outkast said:


> Hi Andy, werent planning on going but ended up here sunday after another place we was to visit was a blowout, you are right the clearing is quite exstensive, one thing that does puzzle me is we spoke to a local resident on the way out, she said she and the other houses next door have had no contact from the council regarding any planning permission for the site, either none has been applied for or dare I say it some underhand dealings are in place.
> 
> PS: did you see the dead dog in one of the huts?
> 
> ...



Hi, love that dog, he takes pride of place in dead stuff I have found, thread, not to sure what is going on , someone has opened a petition to try to save the camp, but other than that I have no idea.


Andy


----------



## outkast (Feb 2, 2010)

Have to say he is well trained, we told him to "stay" and he never moved in inch the whole time we were there LOL


----------



## outkast (Feb 3, 2010)

Its all gone tits up at the camp, mate of mine went over today to see if he could salvage any bits before its knocked down, apparently its not getting knocked down, the people on site are clearing out any crap from the biuldings and then sweeping them clean, also I have been in contact with the council and no planning permission for a change of use of the site has been submitted.

The boss of the landscaping company that are currently at the site told my mate that someone from harlow turned up and started taking pics, when told he could have asked first he apparently got into a barney with the fella and ended up storming off, as a consequence no one is now allowed onto the site and if any turns up and does not leave the boss has told his workers to phone the police.

glad I got in there when I did.


----------



## thekatt (Feb 3, 2010)

outkast said:


> Its all gone tits up at the camp, mate of mine went over today to see if he could salvage any bits before its knocked down, apparently its not getting knocked down, the people on site are clearing out any crap from the biuldings and then sweeping them clean, also I have been in contact with the council and no planning permission for a change of use of the site has been submitted.
> 
> The boss of the landscaping company that are currently at the site told my mate that someone from harlow turned up and started taking pics, when told he could have asked first he apparently got into a barney with the fella and ended up storming off, as a consequence no one is now allowed onto the site and if any turns up and does not leave the boss has told his workers to phone the police.
> 
> glad I got in there when I did.



Hi, actually, I was with the employer of the gardner, and that did not happen, the fat gardner (pikey) is one of lifes retards, who,s lack of stature in life, causes him to try a bully and throw his weight around, when he had this pointed out to him, by myself and his employer, he just shrank away, like the bitter little idiot he is, so I would not take any notice of his little rant. 



Andy


----------



## caiman (Feb 3, 2010)

I was up there today - new fence all around the site and at least one person working there. It looks like the trees and bushes have been cleared but the huts are intact, at least for now.

I "think" this is the planning application: http://planning.uttlesford.gov.uk/p..._names=reference&p_arg_values=UTT/1479/09/FUL

" Erection of 4 No. dwellings with garages and parking. Alteration of existing vehicular and pedestrian access. Demolition of timber outbuildings. Two storey side extension to include integral garage on existing farmhouse." 

If this is the correct planning application, then it is due for a decision on or before 11 Feb. No mention of a builders yard, but that would never get permitted as the access (Mill Lane) is so narrow. But four up-market houses....? "Timber outbuildings" is presumably the camp. And no mention of any asbestos.

The only puzzler is that the farm is named as Little Heath Farm, Mill Lane whereas the camp is actually named Camp Farm on the map. The postcode on the application is however identical to the egg business at Camp Farm so presumably someone is trying to disguise the fact that the application involves the demolition of the POW camp.


----------



## outkast (Feb 3, 2010)

caiman said:


> I was up there today - new fence all around the site and at least one person working there. It looks like the trees and bushes have been cleared but the huts are intact, at least for now.
> 
> I "think" this is the planning application: http://planning.uttlesford.gov.uk/p..._names=reference&p_arg_values=UTT/1479/09/FUL
> 
> ...



Hi Caiman, when we were there on sunday we spoke to a local lady who said they had been informed of a planning application for four houses, but this was on the land where the farmhouse stands, wich is on the right as you come down the road, as far as she and the local council are concerned no application has been submitted for the land on wich the camp stands.

Dave


----------



## outkast (Feb 3, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, actually, I was with the employer of the gardner, and that did not happen, the fat gardner (pikey) is one of lifes retards, who,s lack of stature in life, causes him to try a bully and throw his weight around, when he had this pointed out to him, by myself and his employer, he just shrank away, like the bitter little idiot he is, so I would not take any notice of his little rant.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy, funny you should say that as "retard" was the exact word my mate used to describe the guy he was talking to LOL

He rang me when he first pulled up and said "it looks like a bunch of pikies have invaded the place" as there were a few people on site,.
so the mystery deepens?

Dave


----------



## caiman (Feb 3, 2010)

> Hi Caiman, when we were there on sunday we spoke to a local lady who said they had been informed of a planning application for four houses, but this was on the land where the farmhouse stands, wich is on the right as you come down the road, as far as she and the local council are concerned no application has been submitted for the land on wich the camp stands.



OK I had wondered about that, but thought the site on the right was not large enough for four houses. In which case there are no applications that I could see for the Mill Lane camp site. I'm assuming that the site has no historical protection, in spite of being one of the most complete POW camps in the country, and certainly in SE England.

Just for interest, Mill Lane Camp was originally established to house Italian prisoners, but later was used for Germans. The wall painting in what was presumably the Brit mess room has a very German appearance. And possibly the arrangement of the wavy lines may be a reference to a well known nazi symbol. But maybe not. Hard to explain otherwise though.


----------



## thekatt (Feb 3, 2010)

outkast said:


> Hi Andy, funny you should say that as "retard" was the exact word my mate used to describe the guy he was talking to LOL
> 
> He rang me when he first pulled up and said "it looks like a bunch of pikies have invaded the place" as there were a few people on site,.
> so the mystery deepens?
> ...



I will see what environmental health have to say tomorrow.


Andy


----------



## chris (Feb 11, 2010)

Any update on this Andy?


----------



## thekatt (Feb 11, 2010)

chris said:


> Any update on this Andy?



Hi, at the moment no one anywhere seems to know what is going on, but will post when I find out, I have been in touch with English Heritage and submitted photo,s of the place, to see if there can be an order placed on it.



Andy


----------



## outkast (Feb 11, 2010)

thekatt said:


> Hi, at the moment no one anywhere seems to know what is going on, but will post when I find out, I have been in touch with English Heritage and submitted photo,s of the place, to see if there can be an order placed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Thanks for the info Andy, it would be nice if english heritage could at least give it a scheduled monument status, although it wont stop its deteration it will at least ensure its survival.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 11, 2010)

Enough of the procrastination from me. This thread has been the kick up the butt I needed to get off said butt this weekend and go and check out a certain POW camp before it's too late. Assuming it isn't too late already.

Only one way to find out... get on my Dancing Shoes. OK, wellies, but you get the idea.


----------

